# Looking for a local source for floaters



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

Im looking for a local source for frogbits or red root floaters or both. Been looking for awhile and no luck so i had some ship in to me, unfortunately most didnt make it and didnt last long in the aquarium. Now im looking for a local source in Dallas, need enough to fill a 100g tank. Thanks.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got frog bit, floating grass available for you.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

digital_gods said:


> I got frog bit, floating grass available for you.


thats a bit of a drive for me, any chance you'll be in dallas soon? if not it's fine


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I work at 183&360 but if you come to your next meeting, I can also give them to you there too.

--Robert


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

not local but RAOK
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/74505-raok-floaters.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

kimcadmus said:


> not local but RAOK
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/74505-raok-floaters.html


HI kim, it actually is local. Dallas tx.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a tank full of frogbit floaters. Anyone interested? They are too big for my goldfish to eat.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

kimcadmus said:


> not local but RAOK
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/74505-raok-floaters.html


i emailed him, thanks


----------

